# CO2 injection



## Mustang Boy (Jul 25, 2008)

i am planning a highly planted 10gal tank that i will be housing tetra in with the plants and i was wondering if using a homemade CO2 injection setup along with an HOB filter would kind of defeat the purpose of the CO2 injection of would it still be beneficial


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

With Co2 it most impotant to keep the top of the water as still as possible. Breaking the surface tension with air bubbles or something that real turns the water would be self defeating. However if you keep the water levels high so that it seems to flow back into the tank other than falling, like a waterfall. than any addition of Co2 will help.....I know people who use hob and inject Co2 into the tank with sucess.


----------



## Mustang Boy (Jul 25, 2008)

would it hurt the fish any have the extra CO2 in the tank or will the plants take care of it fast enough to make the fish happy


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

when using Co2 there always a chance that something would go wrong. They sell a Co2 indicaters between 9.99 and 20.00 depending on where you buy them. We are talking a 10 gal tank. In most yeast sytems the most you can get out is one bubble per 3 seconds. What type of disfusser are you planning on useing.


----------



## Mustang Boy (Jul 25, 2008)

im not quite sure yet but i have found links to some on ebay that i will be deciding on later if i decide to go the CO2 route


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

Ok don't be fooled by the glass ceramic disffusers, they only work with Co2 tanks not yeast systems..... you two main choises are a ladder or attacking it to a power head. the glass disffuser need that back pressure to push the gas thur the ceramic disk. Read carefully to see if they say it will work with a yeast system.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Good advice ^


----------

